# How to start off mixing my own juices



## Anwar (23/11/15)

Im from the cape town area 

How do I start? 
Where do I buy the ingredients? 
Must I import or order online or is there some place in cape town?

Please advise...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lingogrey (23/11/15)

A great place to start would be the DIY starter kit from Skyblue: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Small-Kit. If you add two more flavorings to bring your total to just over R 500 next day shipping to Cape Town will be free. In Cape Town you have www.valleyvapour.co.za with a huge range of international flavour concentrates available and also www.vapourmountain.co.za with their own range (as far as I know) of concentrates. Enjoy the mixing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anwar (23/11/15)

Lingogrey said:


> A great place to start would be the DIY starter kit from Skyblue: http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/DIY-E-liquid-Range/DIY-Accessories/DIY-Small-Kit. If you add two more flavorings to bring your total to just over R 500 next day shipping to Cape Town will be free. In Cape Town you have www.valleyvapour.co.za with a huge range of international flavour concentrates available and also www.vapourmountain.co.za with their own range (as far as I know) of concentrates. Enjoy the mixing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you will check it out...   

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (23/11/15)

Anwar said:


> Thank you will check it out...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



Hi @Anwar 
Take a look at this thread, it gives great info to first time DIYers
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-your-first-time.t7324/


----------

